# Trying a fork paint spray fixture



## retrobuilder (Feb 12, 2018)

I decided to try a new idea to support a fork in position for spray coverage.

The fixture allows someone painting to rotate the fork by using a spare wedge  type handlebar stem.

While it is simple to move around the fork as well during spraying- simply omit the stem.

Basicallythis is use of 1" PVC pipe which has just enough 1" fork clearance. Not shown is the base 
"legs" made by 1- 1 1/2 pipe  and fittings. Thet attach to the Tee..

Low cost and simple..forks can stay put for drying or masking more details.

The pics show the fork rotating by the stem at front to sides..

Cheers..


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 12, 2018)

Clever idea.


----------



## retrobuilder (Feb 12, 2018)

I realize paint smearing on the lower part of steer tube..could happen as it rotates. Will try it..
The main base is like I have done for motorcycle frames..more later..


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Old school way is to put an 8" wood screw into a 4 x 4. Took like 30 seconds and a painting away I went! Also shown is the rest of my high dollar paint set-up and the finished product. V/r Shawn


----------



## retrobuilder (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks like my usual get itt done..I do a lot of primer coating that way and top coating when I do not need to concern much with bottom coverage.

I use a step stool and 5 gallon buckets often, sometimes paint one side and turn over for fiinal coat..works great for semi gloss..

My occasional PVC stands break down for storage..

Excellent work there..including masking.  Cheers..


----------



## retrobuilder (Feb 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Old school way is to put an 8" wood screw into a 4 x 4. Took like 30 seconds and a painting away I went! Also shown is the rest of my high dollar paint set-up and the finished product. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 754136 View attachment 754137 View attachment 754138 View attachment 754139 View attachment 754140 View attachment 754144




The old school setup of same fixture.... from one painter to another


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Old school way is to put an 8" wood screw into a 4 x 4. Took like 30 seconds and a painting away I went! Also shown is the rest of my high dollar paint set-up and the finished product. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 754136 View attachment 754137 View attachment 754138 View attachment 754139 View attachment 754140 View attachment 754144



Bike looks great but not so much for your floor! LOL


----------



## retrobuilder (Feb 16, 2018)

vincev said:


> Bike looks great but not so much for your floor! LOL



Old school would wet the floor down ....the wild flower pic is the best shot..!


----------



## stezell (Feb 17, 2018)

retrobuilder said:


> Old school would wet the floor down ....the wild flower pic is the best shot..!



Plus it also keeps the dust down.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2018)

retrobuilder said:


> Old school would wet the floor down ....the wild flower pic is the best shot..!



I had hosed it down and then squeegeed the floor so I wasn't walking in or dragging my hose through water. I shot most of the black outside--just gotta pick the right day! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 18, 2018)

It’s amazing what you can do with some pcv pipe and a little imagination.


----------



## retrobuilder (Feb 18, 2018)

bikecrazy said:


> It’s amazing what you can do with some pcv pipe and a little imagination.



A steer tube masking PVC pieces..take 1" PVC, cut to 1/4 or more, split across one side...to allow it to spring fit to the steer tube..

Fit will vary with frames brands I imagine..

Yes it can be just as simple to use masking tape and peels out..


----------

